# Opinion on a field dressing knife



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to get some opinions on what you all think is the best Non-Folding knife for field dressing deer. With the following features:

1) Size of Blade

2) Keeps its edge

3) Make and Model

Hope to hear from you all!

Thanks and God Bless!!!!

Greg


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

From what I've heard the new Buck Omni Hunter with the gut hook is supposed to be really good and durable. They've got folding/nonfolding and black/camo versions. Otherwise, just something with a sharp blade should do.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

5 inch blade Old Smokey

Yard sale find from many years ago, holds an edge like crazy, tough as nails, handles like a dream. Have no idea where I could find a replacement, and wouldn't take a hundred dollar bill for it. Has skinned more furry and feathered critters than even I can imagine  , if that blade could talk, I'd probably be in jail!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Pendleton Hunter fixed-blade from Cold Steel.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I cant resharpen with a stone worth a crap so I started using a 6" Rapala fillet knife. Its easy to shapen on that little red sharpening do-hickey they give you with the knife and itll cut like a razor blade, I take a little hatchett with me to bust the pelvic bone.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Benchmade 180 Outnounder with 4 inch blade is what I carry. Holds an edge and only takes a few strokes to return the edge razor sharp when needed but usually I can get through a entire deer before needing to touch up the blade. I've never been a fan of stainless blades so I like the fact this one is cold steel. It's a little small for splitting pelvic bones so you may want to have something else along for that


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a Buck knife...its a single blade that folds. It can be opened easily with one had. It took very little effort for it to go though its first deer. Also look at getting a bone saw from the Sagen Inc. They are from Devils Lake and make getting through the rib cage and pelvice very easy. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I've used the Sagen saw for 5 years or so now, works great. Last year I picked each of my sons up one.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just ordered a Gerber Freeman fixed blade knife with a guthook. It has S30 V stainless steel. It looks like a pretty good knife. I will let you know what I think of it when it comes in.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

There are a lot of great knifes out there, but here is what I think.
Blade no more than 4 inches, I like a drop point, and the butt end should be flat, not angled or a sharp edge. A bargin that I have found has been to go on e-bay get into the knife catagory and put in a search for Lile knifes. Up will come some 1st run reproductions from 5 star in china. I know "China" == no good, but I have a number 7 and a number 1 and they are damm good. They feen nice, hold an edge, and this is from someone who loves custom knifes and uses them most of the time. For a bit more money, the knifes of alaska alpha male looks very good. Too many people get a knife that is to big. Puma makes some good ones, but if you can't find what you are looking for in a fixed blade knife, consider the Buck 110. It is about as good as it gets in a folder, and it won't break the bank. But really check out the Lile reproductions, if for nothing more than what the ideal game knife should look like.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My favorite fixed blade so far is the Buck 692 Vanguard with the rubber handle. I'm not a gut-hook guy, but you can get them with or without a gut hook. The only knock against the knife is that I have a hard time putting an edge back onto any buck knife, so far a little touch up after each deer has done very well and isn't hard, but if they ever get dull, buck knives are a pain in the arse to get truely sharp again.

Also, I don't skin or butcher with my field knife, it's for gutting and quartering only. When hunting somewhere I might have to skin and quarter an animal I carry a reletively soft easy to sharpen skinning knife in my pack.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Remington whats that guey stuff on your key board... JK


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Probably saw dust, my computer is set up in my garage right now, I'm laying tile and painting my computer/trophy/gun room right now. I'm sick of trying to clean brass filings and spilt powder out of carpet!

What did you think it was? oke:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

a joke.. Like you said oke: oke:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Buck Zipper, Rubberized Handle 
http://www.buckknives.com/catalog/detail/217/222
best knife i've ever used


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Buck zipper for the last 4 years, rubberized handle is awesome. When wet, it doesn't slip or turn in your hand at all. And the gut hook is great, no more stomach stench.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i use and love the buck zipper. the rubber handle is great. I bought one because i used my buddys and he loved it to much to let me use it anymore . great knife

mark


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Outdoor Edge's Whitetail Skinner gets my vote.


----------



## Greenhunter (Dec 31, 2005)

I have tried several brands and styles and have set down upon the Browning Big Game Knife. Its a folder, lock-blade. It has three blades, One 3 1/2" main skinning blade with gut-hook, the second blade is a zipper blade that that has a blunt tip so as not to puncture the stomach or intestines. and the third blade is a saw blade that goes to work quickly on the pelvis. 
It cleans up quickly and stays sharp enough to do at least 2 deer before you need to hit it with a stone again.
Great Knife!


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

This is my favorite knife. Golden Spike made by Schrade of high carbon steel it takes an edge quickly. But it is the blade shape and handle that I like best of all; just right for antelope to elk!

Schrade went under and sold all patents to WW Taylor. Currently built in China but quality is same as before.
TR


----------



## lilwes278 (Sep 11, 2006)

I had an old Kershaw that my dad bought me when I first started deer hunting. That thing was great and sharp as can be, never touched a deer though. It was stolen out of my pickup when I was in high school, so I bought a Gerber Gator as a replacement. I'm not nearly as impressed with the Gator as that Kershaw, but it's ok (I do like the rubberized grip on the Gator better though). Now I mainly use one of Cabela's Wyoming Knives for skinning & gutting, but keep the Gator close by in case I need it.


----------



## Dustymick64 (Sep 24, 2006)

Best knife I ever skinned a buck with was an oddball thing from Ireland. Cost me eight dollars! Blade was 3 1/2 inches. If at all possible I try to but carbon steel blades. I can get a better edge on them than on a stainless blade. The downside is they take more care...


----------

